# plc para hacer pruebas de continuidad en arneses



## manuel de jesus carvajal (Nov 24, 2005)

quiero hacer un proyecto que minimize la utilizacion de reles y cableado pero que prueba la continuidad electrica entre los cables de un arnes automotriz


----------



## MaMu (Nov 24, 2005)

Utilizando directamente las salidas del PLC?. Yo te recomendaría que mantengas los relés en las salidas, puesto que si bien el PLC es quien realizará la lógica, éste siempre debe tomarse como unidad de CONTROL, a excepción que tengas varios PLC para hacer uso y abuso.

Saludos.


----------

